# 1948 Schwinn Autocycle Project



## atencioee

Although this 48 Autocycle project actually began in February 2019, I thought I would go ahead and get a thread going...more than a year late, but better late than never! Here are a few pics. As of today, May 28th, 2020, this is still s work in progress. 
Stay tuned for more progress pics!


----------



## atencioee

US Royal Master Whitewalls...Made in the good ole USA...


----------



## atencioee

Parts...


----------



## atencioee

Wheels are ready to go...
*1 yr only (1948) Non-knurled S2s 
*New Departure Model D rear hub
*Schwinn front drum brake hub 
*Torrington double butted spokes
*Torrington 2 sided nipples
*US Royal Master (USA) tires


----------



## atencioee

Parts are painted...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

atencioee said:


> Parts are painted...
> 
> View attachment 1244129
> 
> View attachment 1244130
> 
> View attachment 1244131
> 
> View attachment 1244132



Nice work that looks real good


----------



## atencioee

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Nice work that looks real good



Thank you!


----------



## Rides4Fun

That is some mighty fine work. I really think the crispness of the color scheme and the non-knurled S-2’s are going to make it pop when it’s all together!  Hope you post some more pics.


----------



## atencioee

Rides4Fun said:


> That is some mighty fine work. I really think the crispness of the color scheme and the non-knurled S-2’s are going to make it pop when it’s all together!  Hope you post some more pics.



Thank you! For sure...when I'm done I will post more pics and info in the bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

my favorite color combo.


----------



## GTs58

Another outstanding restoration!


----------



## 1817cent

Looks like a real nice job.  Great work on your project!


----------



## Tim the Skid

Can't go wrong with black and ivory with red pins. And the wheel set plating turned out great! Nice that they didn't buff out or fill the "Schwinn Tubular S2" and it's still sharp to the eye.


----------



## OZ1972

Wow you nailed it on this job , this bike is going to be a show winner , great job man , kiler attention to detail !!!!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Attention to detail


----------



## atencioee

Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## CycleOc

Amazing work and detail.  I like your consistency with all your restorations by bringing them back to factory showroom., can’t wait to see the next one.


----------



## atencioee

CycleOc said:


> Amazing work and detail.  I like your consistency with all your restorations by bringing them back to factory showroom., can’t wait to see the next one.



Thank you for your kind words! I'll have this one assembled soon and I'll post pics once it's complete.


----------



## atencioee

I completed the assembly of this deluxe black & ivory 1948 Schwinn Admiral B6/Autocycle and did so with 2 goals in mind...
1. To assemble the bike using only correct original parts, colors, and plating inside out from the frame to the cad and nickel plated hardware that holds it all together.
2. Secondly, to return the bike to "like new" condition as if you walked into a Schwinn dealer in 1948 and this is what would be seen. 
*I feel I came close to achieving my goals. To the best of my knowledge, I was able to find all original parts, except the brake cable, and water slide decals. Also, the B1 Mesinger saddle was professionally recovered & restored like original by the legendary Bob U @bobcycles. Additionally, the bike was repainted, but I did my best to paint with accuracy and precision. 
* As with my other bike projects, this project required a lot of time, work, study, research, and a long scavenger hunt for parts. I had to be patient throughout the project. It was a fun learning experience!
* Special thanks to the Bob U @bobcycles,   who has been such a big help throughout all my bike projects. I also want to thank several of you from the Cabe, and the OBC (Old Bikes Club) for helping me whether it was with parts, knowledge or valuable information. 
*Bike Highlights...
-Original fenders with cad plated braces riveted like factory
-Beautiful Bob U recovered B1 Mesinger Delux saddle with cad plated hardware, original chassis and springs. 
-Rare and hard to find one year only (1948) Non-knurled Schwinn Tubular S2s beautifully rechromed with well preserved stamping
-Rare and hard to find US Royal Master tires in good rideable condition even though they have been around since the 1940s
-Original battery-operated toys (front fender light tray, and Delta tank horn) are in good working order. 
- Beautiful NOS Torrington 10 pedals
-Torrington 2 sided double butted spokes & long 3/4" nipples
-Original Schwinn Front drum brake hub assembly 
-New Departure Model D rear hub in original chrome and cad
-Original rear deluxe reflector and rear rack reflector
-Beautiful NOS Admiral head badge 
-NOS Diamond Chain
-Original front fenderlite with original "STIM" stamped lens 
-NOS Schwinn oval grips
-Cycle lock with original brass Schwinn/Yale key set and instruction card


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Sure is a Beauty ,,,LOVE those Tires and tread design,,right down to the Stem Caps,,your attention to detail is Ova The Top,,,and to add to your fine attention to detail,,those tires would look even better if the valve stems were center to the U S  Royal Master Tires ,A Tour D Elegance ,five star outta five review!!!!Ride On *


----------



## atencioee

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Sure is a Beauty ,,,LOVE those Tires and tread design,,right down to the Stem Caps,,your attention to detail is Ova The Top,,,and to add to your fine attention to detail,,those tires would look even better if the valve stems were center to the U S  Royal Master Tires ,A Tour D Elegance ,five star outta five review!!!!Ride On *



Haha! Thanks for your kind words! Perhaps your right...I always put the valve stems even w/the inflation info on the tire...they acually do center the US Royal on the kickstand side


----------



## 1motime

atencioee said:


> Haha! Thanks for your kind words! Perhaps your right...I always put the valve stems even w/the inflation info on the tire...they acually do center the US Royal on the kickstand side



Those are serious Concours judging tips.  If it becomes that difficult to pick apart you have accomplished what you set out to do.  It is a thing of beauty!


----------



## atencioee

1motime said:


> Those are serious Concours judging tips.  If it becomes that difficult to pick apart you have accomplished what you set out to do.  It is a thing of beauty!



Haha!! Thank you!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

PRISTINE!


----------



## atencioee

WES PINCHOT said:


> PRISTINE!



Thank you @WES PINCHOT! Not sure if you seen, but here's my 52 with your Goodyear All-Weather Deluxe tires...









						1952 Schwinn Phantom project | Project Rides
					

I thought I would share a little glimpse of the progress of my green 52 Phantom project. I probably should have started this thread sooner and have taken more pics along the way. But, this is a little of what I have.




					thecabe.com


----------



## JLF

What a beautiful build!  Great colors too.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobcycles

knock out job....  taking the time to do it Right!


----------



## atencioee

bobcycles said:


> knock out job....  taking the time to do it Right!



Thanks my brother...you've been such a tremendous help!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

atencioee said:


> Thank you @WES PINCHOT! Not sure if you seen, but here's my 52 with your Goodyear All-Weather Deluxe tires...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1952 Schwinn Phantom project | Project Rides
> 
> 
> I thought I would share a little glimpse of the progress of my green 52 Phantom project. I probably should have started this thread sooner and have taken more pics along the way. But, this is a little of what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



i thought they looked familiar!


----------



## Gianna1

That is a gorgeous bike!! Would love to do the same to my 52 Panther.


----------



## Tim the Skid

An outstanding build! One of the best that's ever been posted here. Serious eye candy!


----------



## atencioee

Tim the Skid said:


> An outstanding build! One of the best that's ever been posted here. Serious eye candy!



Wow, such an encouraging compliment! Thank you for such kind words!


----------



## cadillacbike

Outstanding job!!!! Just beautiful.


----------



## bikecrazy

My new most favorite bike!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

You guys should see this bike in person.    Incredibly well done and attention to detail is top notch!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

atencioee said:


> Thank you @WES PINCHOT! Not sure if you seen, but here's my 52 with your Goodyear All-Weather Deluxe tires...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1952 Schwinn Phantom project | Project Rides
> 
> 
> I thought I would share a little glimpse of the progress of my green 52 Phantom project. I probably should have started this thread sooner and have taken more pics along the way. But, this is a little of what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



AHA!  
I THOUGHT THE TIRES LOOKED FAMILIAR.
NICEST PAIR I HAVE EVER SEEN!
CONGRATS
WES


----------



## Callahooney1

Beautifully done. Wow!  That's one spanking ride. I learned a lot just reading your details on the restoration. Thanks for posting info and pics.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

Hello stay safe! Congrats for the outstanding work, for the fellow cabers that help you up to the finish line! I have some seats from Mr Bob u.well done! Say hello to Mr Blu when do you ride w him*!*


----------



## Goldenrod

You can still buy Standard Oil red crown caps for the tire valve stems.  I put them on all my restorations.  Kids would steal them and we just asked for more.  My father worked in a Texaco oil refinery.  I didn't tell them that.


----------



## Mymando

Your restoration was one of the best I’ve seen and I know you’re proud whether it’s riding it or talking to someone about what it took to get it to where it is. A true labor of love! It is stunning!


----------



## JimRoy

Very nice restoration.  Beautiful bike.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

That is a _fantastic_ restoration! You seriously paid attention to all the little details, and it shows! It looks factory fresh, possibly even better than factory fresh!


----------



## atencioee

Such kind words from all of you...thank you!


----------



## dave429

Beautiful Bike! Excellent work!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

atencioee said:


> Thank you @WES PINCHOT! Not sure if you seen, but here's my 52 with your Goodyear All-Weather Deluxe tires...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1952 Schwinn Phantom project | Project Rides
> 
> 
> I thought I would share a little glimpse of the progress of my green 52 Phantom project. I probably should have started this thread sooner and have taken more pics along the way. But, this is a little of what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



LOVE THOSE U S ROYAL MASTER TIRES!


----------



## atencioee

WES PINCHOT said:


> LOVE THOSE U S ROYAL MASTER TIRES!



Yes, they are beauties! So are those Goodyear All-Weather Deluxe tires I got from you that are on my 52!


----------

